# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Βατραχάκο κανείς?

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

African clawed frog albino χαριζω σε οποιον τον θελει και μπορει να καληψει τις μικρες αναγκες του...

τρωει διαφορα...ταμπλετες για ψαρια βυθου,σκουλικακια,ψαρια , γαριδουλες ...
εχει αναγκη απο ενα ενυδρειο το λιγοτερο 35 λιτρα(αυτη την αναγκη δεν μπορω να καληψω και τον χαριζω)
θερμοκρασια νερου 20-25 βαθμους,ενα φιλτρακι και ενα βελτιοτηκο νερου(κοινος αντιχλωριο) 

δεν μπορει να μπει σε ενυδρειο με ψαρια γιατι τα τρωει...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δινω και 5€ σε οποιον τον παρει..χαχα(δεν ειμαι εκτος κανονων,ουτε πουλαω ουτε αγοραζω...δινω)

παιδια δεν εχει κανεις ενα αδειο 30λιτρο ενυδρειο να τον ριξει? αυτος εδω ειναι...live εχει γουστο!

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

κάντα 10 και τον παίρνω αμέσως!! *χαχαχα πλάκα κάνω φυσικά* αλλά ωραία η ιδέα σου πληρώνω για να χαρίσω την είχε προτείνει και ο nuntius !! 


Ps: μακάρι να βρεθεί κάποιος να τον πάρει είναι ωραίος-παράξενος.....

----------


## demis

Φιλε για να καταλαβεις ποσο ατυχια κουβαλαμε κ εγω κ εσυ αλλα κ ο βατραχος. Εψαχνα εδωφ κ μηνες βατραχακια για να βαλω στο που ηταν αδειο 120λιτρο κ δεν εβρισκα κ ετσι πριν 2 ευδομαδες το εκανα γαριδαδικο κ εχω μεσα 8 γαριδες οποτε πλεον δε γινεται.. Θες να βαλω τη φωτο στο φασε μηπως κανενας γνωστος που ασχοληται με τετεια ζωα τον λυμπηστει? θα μπορεσεις να του τον στειλεις ξανθη? Αν γινεται εγω θα προσπαθησω να του βρω σπιτι αφου ξερω πολλους που ασχολουντε μ τετεια ζωα.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

θεμη δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με τις γαριδες,θα του ειναι οκ για βραδυνο!χαχαχα

θεμη δεν ξερω αν εχει κτελ βολο-ξανθη...αν εχει λογικα θα μπορω να το στειλω αν ειναι να παει καπου καλα!

----------


## demis

Ενταξει αν βρω κατι θα σου πω θα ψαξω παντως

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

*up!!!

**εγω φτεω που ειμαι μεγαλοψυχος,επρεπε να τον ανταλλαξω με ζακο!

----------


## captain

Καλησπέρα! Με ενδιαφέρει ο βάτραχος σου! Υπαρχουν και οι κατάλληλες συνθηκες! Πως μπορούμε να συννενοηθούμε;

----------


## captain

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα. Δυστυχώς το σύστημα μου λέει οτι δεν μπορώ να στείλω π.μ. επειδή εχω λιγότερες απο 10 δημοσιεύσεις μνμ. 
Οπότε δεν ξέρω πως θα συννενοηθούμε αφού απαγορεύεται η προβολή προσωπικών στοιχείων.

----------


## vagelis76

Σίμο μπορείς να ανοίξεις ένα θέμα στο καλωσόρισμα,να σε γνωρίσουμε και  να μας γνωρίσεις...και ωστόσο φτάνοντας τις 10 δημοσιεύσεις θα  ξεκλειδώσουν και τα προσωπικά σου μηνύματα !!!!

*Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε*

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

φευγει ο χρονος και ο βατραχακος ακομα εδω στο μικρο ενυδρειακι... ενα τελευταιο *up*  και μετα θα το παρω αποφαση και θα αρχισω τις ετοιμασιες για να γινει επισημα μελος του σπιτιου...
η ευκαιρια χανετε,προλαβετε...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ο βατραχακος πηγε σε 50λιτρο ενυδρειο και επισημα πλεον θα μηνει μαζι μας,οποτε μπορει να κλεισει η αγγελια!

----------

